
Google AdSense: “we're going to optimize your ad settings for you” - Mistri
https://i.imgur.com/ixzn8yB.png
======
tonyedgecombe
That's nice of them. I wonder in whose favour the optimisations will be, them
or their customers.

~~~
t0mas88
Isn't the model that you as a publisher get paid based on the bidding of the
advertisers and Google takes a percentage? So if they make your ads perform
better (read: probably make them more annoying to your visitors), then the
advertisers will pay more and both Google and you will get a higher fee.

So this thing is probably good for the short-term AdSense revenue of the
publisher, and bad for visitors and thus the long-term use of the site. (Or
maybe just good for adblocker install rates)

------
TekMol
I am surprised that there are so few Adsense threads on HN while almost all of
the web carries them.

Are startup founders "special" in a way they do not use Adsense?

Is the web not build / run by startups?

~~~
DeathArrow
>Are startup founders "special" in a way they do not use Adsense?

I don't find depending on Adsense for revenue great, good or healthy, but I
presume for many small web sites there's no other option.

>Is the web not build / run by startups?

What is the Web? What is a start-up? If by Web you mean WWW, and by start-up
you mean "new shiny online businesses which are perceived by lots of public as
being cool and trendy and are funded by VC", then the answer is no.

We have WWW since Tim Berners Lee invented it, and it ran just fine before
"start-ups" were a thing.

